# Double Table Norwegian Wheel for Sale



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm selling my second ever spinning wheel. Her name is Eistla, and she's a Norwegian Wheel. She was a SWSO when my friend in Hibbing found her. 
She has a new flyer, and Philip will be making her a new footman soon. She spins as is, but is a wee bit persnickety. The wheel is true. Someone replaced the wood tensioning screw with a metal one. 
I'm asking $150 or best offer, and I am willing to ship. 
I'm really only getting rid of her because I haven't fallen in love with her, and I need a corner to put my new Swedish ****** in. I've tried to fall in love with her, but I just haven't. 
The last picture shows why she is persnickety and also why Philip is going to make a new footman. 

Feel free to ask questions!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Awfully pretty... Someone is going to be a lucky duck to get this!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> I'm really only getting rid of her because I haven't fallen in love with her, and I need a corner to put my new Swedish ****** in


You didn't REALLY expect that would go unnoticed, did you????? 

ADDICT!!!! 

Pictures, please!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hee hee

you caught that, did you? hee hee
 (I may, or may not know something about this Swedish ****** - 'tis not for me to say. Does anyone know how hard it is for me to keep a secret!??!?!:grin: ) 

Eistla is lovely with some seriously gorgeous grain and detailing to her!  Wow!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

ok Kelsey, you got me on this one. I want!
Need a few details first, how wide is she? I have very limited space, is she as wide as my Serephine? Serephine is a Polonaise, so a big girl. Eistla looks like she would make a perfect "little sister", if she is littler that is! LOL!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

She's 39" long tension screw to wheel rim, 34" high, 12 1/2" at the widest point (that would be where the leg sticks out on the floor) 5 1/2" wide otherwise, and has a 21" wheel.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hee hee
> 
> you caught that, did you? hee hee
> (I may, or may not know something about this Swedish ****** - 'tis not for me to say. Does anyone know how hard it is for me to keep a secret!??!?!:grin: )


You have a LOT to do with this! 

Evidence:








Except I don't get her till Shepherd's Harvest. . .


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wooot! She is just lovely! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Is the new Footman included?
I'll take her! She should fit right in...
I'll pm you and we can arrange pick up..:thumb:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I &#9829; happy endings!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The new footman is included, but not made yet. Philip is hoping to make it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey, the new wheel sitting in front of the tree is just like my Layla. 
She is gonna spin fast!


----------

